# Diamondhead 2010 Photos and Videos from MSO



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I finished uploading my photos and videos from Diamondhead this evening. I see that the "Demon Loco" video has already been discovered by some of you.

Diamondhead is a challenging place to make images. There simply isn't enough light. But if you'll excuse the graininess, there should be something of interest to many of you on my pages.

I hope you enjoy them,

Mike Martin

Link: http://www.panyo.com/dh2010/


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like I need to brush up on my posting. Hopefully this is better.

http://www.panyo.com/dh2010/


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Mike, fantastic photos, as usual! The loco you suspect of being of Indian origin is a South African NG15, a wonderful prototype and a new model by Ian Pearse/Accucraft UK. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Zubi! I updated the page to reflect your input. If anyone else has information or corrections, I would appreciate the help.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
Always enjoy your coverage of steam up. Thanks for the post


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Thanks for posting. I appreciate your getting close up photos, something I forget to do. Even though I was there for 6 days I didn't see everything. 
The Engineer on the second page, 6th photo, with the 2-8-0 is Winn Erdman he is also the scratch builder of the great Mason Bogie. 
This was our first visits to Diamondhead and had such a great time we will definitely be going again. The 20 hour drive was worth it. We had 20 hours over 2 days to talk about everything we saw, the online friends we got to meet in the flesh, meeting new friends, trying to absorb everything we had encountered, and plan our next modification to the stock we have. 
Thanks again, 
Wesley


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Wesley Furman on 24 Jan 2010 07:55 AM 
Mike, 
Thanks for posting. I appreciate your getting close up photos, something I forget to do. Even though I was there for 6 days I didn't see everything. 
The Engineer on the second page, 6th photo, with the 2-8-0 is Winn Erdman he is also the scratch builder of the great Mason Bogie. 
Wesley, thanks for pointing this out. I have been heavily corresponding with Winn for the last couple of month about his Mason Bogie pivot placement and it is always great to associate a photo with the person one only knows through email! BTW did Winn bring his Mason Bogie to DH? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful climax image. The detail is amazing.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Mike,
Thanks for the excellent pictures and very professional. I enjoyed reliving the Diamondhead experience.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By mikemartin on 24 Jan 2010 01:00 AM 
Thanks Zubi! I updated the page to reflect your input. If anyone else has information or corrections, I would appreciate the help.

Thanks again,

Mike

Mike - the loco on page 3 - you called a 'Park Gauge' - is a Bassett-Lowke 0 Gauge 'Prince Charles' - a clockwork model from the late 1930's. The 'driver' in place is a whimsey, and one that I applaud! Here in UK we still have Henry Greenley's recreational park train rides hauled by locos that look like this. I'm still looking at the 4-4-2 tank loco; it has a lot in common with the products of Leeds Model Dockyard, but I'm unconvinced right now.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Page 3, Row 1, Col 3 - the caption says, "Dwight's #21 really came together with a coat of paint" - I think that caption is from last year's NSS as I wasn't at DH this year.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike - the 'well-detailed' Shay on page 3 belongs to Tom Myers - it's an older Geoff-Built Shay with a replacement Graham engine. 

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Mike, 

As always, your photos are much appreciated, both for showing me what I saw and was too bleary-eyed to remember and for showing me what I missed -- late arrival and only one pair of eyes at a 3+ ring circus. 

I hope I don't sound too picky with a small correction. On photo page two, last row at the bottom, first photo in the row. This is not two Edrigs, but an Edrig (maroon) followed by a Millie (Green) -- hard to tell from that angle, but I know since they are mine. Two good, basic engines, similar in appearance but quite different in execution. (The Edrig weighs about twice what the Millie does, but the Millie will run nearly twice as long -- both good fun). 

Anyway, not a serious quibble. I really do appreciate your efforts and the quality of the photos -- something to look at during the other 51 weeks. 

Many thanks, Mike Simpson


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Not being too picky either, the Bassett Lowke 4-4-0 clocker 'Prince Charles' is probably from the early 50s. I believe it is in its original B-L British Railways livery which dates it post-1948. 

I really do appreciate all of your work to bring a little slice of Diamondhead to those of us not in attendance, Mike. It allows for the passage of the event without severe withdrawls and has a secondary effect of heightening anticipation for the next steamup, whatever it may be.


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

All, 

Thank you for the kind comments, and especially for the corrections and additional information. I have already incorporated some of the material and will try to get to the rest of it this weekend. 

Thanks again, 

Mike


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great photos, as expected from you. You've mastered the difficult art of actually getting good photos in that light vaccuum that is Diamondhead. One day I'll make it back down there. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 02 Feb 2010 10:47 PM 
Not being too picky either, the Bassett Lowke 4-4-0 clocker 'Prince Charles' is probably from the early 50s. I believe it is in its original B-L British Railways livery which dates it post-1948. 




Dear Mr Steamer, you are quite right about the 'Prince Charles' loco. The boy was not actually born until 1948....doh.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Carol Ann*, the *PRECURSOR Atlantic *& *SLUG *the *Tram* on page two are creations of mine from last fall. Mostly from spare parts laying around the shop. Both are Oscillators, both run very well.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos Mike. Thanks for sharing them. The "heavily (and very nicely) modified Regner Chaloner of De Winton" pictured on page 2 is actually a Regner Willi (single cylinder-- the Chaloner has 2). It looks suspiciously like the winner of the Steam in the Garden 1st place winner of the Willi kitbash contest as well. I am at work but I can check the issue when I get home to verify.

Sonny looks deep in thought in the background too ;-) 


Regards,


----------

